# Eventful water change this week.



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

One fish attacked my arm while I was rearranging the sand, that was a first.

And...Someone got stuck in the python tube...that was crazy, he's alive though.

Ever happen to anyone else?


----------



## withomps44 (Jan 11, 2019)

I was fiddling with my rescape a few weeks ago and felt an odd stinglike sensation that startled me a bit. I kept my arm in and kept an eye on things. Of all my fish a yellow lab was checking out if there was anything to eat on my arm.. little sucker couldn't be 2 inches long. I was quite surprised at the punch this little dude packed! haha... I've never sucked one into the python but I keep an eye out for it just in case.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I find the maingano attack...

You have to be the one preventing fish from getting in the python though...


----------



## fish_gazer (Nov 9, 2017)

I've never been attacked but I did suck an oscar through a tube once about 30 years ago! It was my first apartment and first aquarium as a young adult. I was on the second floor and of course was siphoning out the window! I managed to find him in the grass and revived him and he lived a long fruitful life. Butch, great pet. Always hungry. Can't believe I used to feed him live fish. That seems so barbaric now. lol


----------



## nodima (Oct 3, 2002)

Oh yeah, both have happened, been bitten more times than can count, and it is always a surprise. Like dogs, sometimes the most viscous ones are the tiny ones. Shell dwellers are the worst!

To prevent sucking out fish, I now drain my tanks with a PVC J tube with a bulkhead strainer on the end. Since moving to this, have not had any issue with fish in the hose.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I don't even know what nipped me, it was quick and there were several around. The fish usually stay away from the tube though, I guess i'll have to put something on the end.


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

fish_gazer said:


> I've never been attacked but I did suck an oscar through a tube once about 30 years ago! It was my first apartment and first aquarium as a young adult. I was on the second floor and of course was siphoning out the window! I managed to find him in the grass and revived him and he lived a long fruitful life. Butch, great pet. Always hungry. Can't believe I used to feed him live fish. That seems so barbaric now. lol


That's hilarious! Poor little guy, flying out the window.

I'll take the biting anyday over the splashing. Need to keep a towel handy at all feedings.


----------



## Ice Man (May 20, 2019)

My Acei bite me occasionally although it does seem to depend where on the hungry scale , if it's just hungry then Its ok, it's more of shock than anything else, now wise to it so I keep an eye on them


----------

